# Hamster skin problem advice needed.



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello, 

I've noticed some fur loss on one side of the body, on the rump of my hammie. 

I had a closer inspection and also noticed that it's underneath part of her leg too. 

It doesn't appear to be a mite problem. She's bedded on megazorb and recycled paper bedding (petshop bought), so I don't think it's an allergy to her bedding.

The skin looks dry and scratchy rather than pussy and wet (so I don't believe it's fungal either). 


I was wondering what your thoughts were? She's ok in herself, she's eating and still coming to the bars because she wants to come out. 

At first I thought it might be an old age issue, but I'm beginning to wonder whether it is causing her some discomfort now. With a baby toothbrush I tried to take a closer look, she bite the toothbrush (she may have been a little bit worried about what was going on though).

Could it be a food allergy? If so what are my options as I use a hamster muesli mix. I do give her sunflower seeds - I've just read that they can cause allergies.

I will take her to a vet but I like to be more clued up before I go so that I can be sure to ask the right questions and not be fobbed off!

Wondering what your thoughts are?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds very similar to what I'm going through with my Pickle, it turns out he has Cushins syndrome


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

how old is she? have you got any pictures?

some hamsters loose their fur as they get older due to hormone imbalances, my cookies who lived till 5 was almost bold when she crossed the bridge due to hormone imbalances

however syrian hamsters in particular seem to be getting much more suseptable to cushings diesieas, there is a very good article about it here
Cushings Disease in Syrian Hamsters - Hamster Central WIKI


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

I've just been reading it up about it. I feel sick. I think you're right. 

How long does this disease take, to take a hold? I.e how fast is the hair-loss?

Are you using a special cream?

Did the vet give you any meds at all?

Sorry for all the questions. Sorry for your hammie too.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi, she's 16 months old approx (hard to know exactly as she's from a rescue). I have an appointment this evening with the vet at 6.30pm.

Will have a read up of the article now. The vet I'm seeing is going to research cushings disease as well before I arrive (they aren't small animals experts but this veterniary surgery in London does try very hard). The best vet I know is Manchester - but obviously too far away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> I've just been reading it up about it. I feel sick. I think you're right.
> 
> How long does this disease take, to take a hold? I.e how fast is the hair-loss?
> 
> ...


It's taken Pickle about 4 months to lose enough hair that is really, really noticeable. The is continuing to fall out and it will do until he is completely bald around his bottom half  (this is one of the reasons I don't tend to show off pics of him, it is so upsetting to see but he seems happy in himself).
He started drinking a huge amount of water about a month ago, I have to clean his cage out two to three times a week otherwise it just gets soaked 

There is no treatment for cushins in hamsters at present, the drug that is prescribed for cats and dogs is far, far too strong so many vets won't prescribe it as it isn't licensed for hammies 
As his skin is quite weak now I do put aloe cream on him if he catches himself (they cut very, very easily) but apart from that my vet said just enjoy him whilst you can and if he starts to really struggle then the "decision" needs to be made 

I am so sorry that I couldn't tell you about a wonder cure :crying:


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh G_d......

I was wondering, could you put a dab of sudocream on the sore bits? It's for dry skin, plus works on grazes and is an antibacterial. 

I also have derma-gel for animals - but I think that would be drying. 

I'm guessing not on the sudocream - but thought might be worth an ask. I'm sure the vet will be able to give me something, I'm just thinking the tea tree cream for small animals would be 'menthol' and that can be quite harsh if the skin is very delicate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> Oh G_d......
> 
> I was wondering, could you put a dab of sudocream on the sore bits? It's for dry skin, plus works on grazes and is an antibacterial.
> 
> ...


I would say no to sudocream because it is a barrier so if any dirt is left in any scratches it creates a perfect environment for bacteria to breed :/

Aloe cream really is the best because it soothes as well as heals


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey Bernie - looks like it's the same. 

Vet and I agreed to do a prolonged anti-mite treatment, just incase. Also I've been given humilac, an oil free spray moisturiser, emoliant based. Have you heard of it? Or used it?

If symptons don't improve or worsen then she has given me some options. There's one test case of a hamster who had cushings who was given the human drug for it. That hamster made a full recovery within a month. So there is hope out there. There's two ways of being able to confirm - blood sample (no thanks anethestic alone might kill the hammie) or urine sample. 

This is going to mean leaving Princess in a plastic tray with no bedding until she does her business and syringing it out, for it to be sent away for testing. 

I'm going to give the mite treatment a whirl in the hope that's all it is - and go from there. 

But thought you'd like to know about the test case incase there's something that can be done for your hamster. 

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> Hey Bernie - looks like it's the same.
> 
> Vet and I agreed to do a prolonged anti-mite treatment, just incase. Also I've been given humilac, an oil free spray moisturiser, emoliant based. Have you heard of it? Or used it?
> 
> ...


That is what I did first (the mite treatment) just to rule it out even though I knew it wasn't mites.
Pickle has had the test to confirm that he has cushins  Unfortunately my vet isn't happy to give Pickle the drug because it hasn't been tested enough and isn't licensed for use with hamsters :nonod:

I will ask my vet about the Humilac and do a bit of research on it myself as I've not heard of that before, is it just a moisturiser or some magic wonder cream?


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> That is what I did first (the mite treatment) just to rule it out even though I knew it wasn't mites.
> Pickle has had the test to confirm that he has cushins  Unfortunately my vet isn't happy to give Pickle the drug because it hasn't been tested enough and isn't licensed for use with hamsters :nonod:
> 
> I will ask my vet about the Humilac and do a bit of research on it myself as I've not heard of that before, is it just a moisturiser or some magic wonder cream?


It's just a moisturiser, but good for dry skin conditions apparently. I'm a bit wary about it because the vet had never prescribed it for a small animal before but says from the list of ingrediants it should be perfectly safe and obviously cos it's a hammie the spray should make it pretty easy to apply.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2012)

kat04kt said:


> It's just a moisturiser, but good for dry skin conditions apparently. I'm a bit wary about it because the vet had never prescribed it for a small animal before but says from the list of ingrediants it should be perfectly safe and obviously cos it's a hammie the spray should make it pretty easy to apply.


I'll stick with the aloe gel then as Pickle quite likes having it applied


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

You're lucky - my little wriggle bum never stops moving!

I've started the xeno tonight - but I'm thinking leave 48 hours to put any of the moisturiser on? So it's got a chance to get to work without interferance?

Bless Princess moved when I was trying to put it on, so she ended up with a big fat drop right above her nose - she looks proper scruffy now!


----------

